
Burning Man Comes Out Against Instagram Influencers and Coachella-Ification - skilled
https://www.wmagazine.com/story/burning-man-instagram-influencers-sponcon-marian-goodell-letter
======
justboxing
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144069)

